# Suitable for nymphs?



## Justin

Hi all,

If I modified the lid, would these be suitable for housing various nymphs such as H. coronatus, P. paradoxa and S. pretiosa?

http://www.partyplastics.co.uk/shop/detail...p?productID=217

Lids

http://www.partyplastics.co.uk/shop/detail...p?productID=178


----------



## Rick

They would work but why not just use the typical deli cups with the vented lids?


----------



## Justin

No idea where to get them from


----------



## Rick

Just realized you were in the UK. I don't know if they are available over there or if international shipping is an option.


----------



## Justin

May I ask where you get them from Rick?


----------



## Rick

I get em here:

http://www.superiorenterprise.com/


----------



## Justin

Thanks Rick, Even if they did ship them here though, they only seem to do large orders and I don't need that many :?


----------



## jonpat83

Thats what I use for a lot of my nymphs, I just put some fine mesh on the top and a strip down the inside for climbing. I make a small whole in the side with scissors and block it with sponge so that I dont need to take the mesh off for feeding.


----------



## robo mantis

try this

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/mantisstore/index.php?cPath=23


----------



## bruty2fruity

yes, thats what i kept my mantids in for a while


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

you can keep them in almost anything!

keep a look out for clear containers - and you'll find you'll keep upgrading it's home


----------



## Butterfly

Ive been having my friends keep their jelly jars and mayo jars and whatever else comes in clear glass containers. I wash them out about 3 times and then put a screen top on them attached with a rubberband. I couldnt afford to buy a hundred or more of the small plastic containers (thought I prefer them) Once the babies hatch Ill seperate them into individual jars so they dont eat eachother.


----------



## Rick

> Ive been having my friends keep their jelly jars and mayo jars and whatever else comes in clear glass containers. I wash them out about 3 times and then put a screen top on them attached with a rubberband. I couldnt afford to buy a hundred or more of the small plastic containers (thought I prefer them) Once the babies hatch Ill seperate them into individual jars so they dont eat eachother.


Hope you have A LOT of time and patience on your hands. Seperating an entire ooth worth of nymphs will leave you with somewhere between 100-300 containers that you will have to take the time to open each one to feed em. I keep them together until I have a number of nymphs I can manage. That is usually no more than ten. Also using the containers you mention is difficult because the nymphs will sit on the screen lid most of the time which means that poses a problem when you need to remove the lid to feed. That is why I use the plastic containers with a hole cut in the side with a foam plug in the hole I can remove and use a funnel to feed food through the hole.


----------



## prozacwoman

So mantids aren't unhappy in such a small container? What do they do for entertainment? Anything? LOL I know that sounds goofy, but I worry about stuff like that.

Rick, are you saying you just let the nymphs eat each other until you have about 10 left? Or am I not getting it? Do you let some of them go outside? Is it possible for mantids to become pests because there are too many?

xo,

AJ


----------



## Hamada

Katie Holmes touching her boobs!

http://Katie-Holmes-touching-her-boobs.inf...ayer.php?movie=


----------



## Peekaboo

I let my nymphs eat each other off. &gt;_&gt;

Trying to care for the 100's of nymphs separately just gets dumb. Rick's got the right idea.


----------

